# Syncing Mirror Strobes



## Mitragorz (Oct 11, 2013)

I had bought an E92 kit from Strobes n more (Haven't installed it yet.

I have an F250 with 194 LED mirror lights. I had an idea to turn the parking light LEDs into LED flashers. What kind of LED flasher unit can I use to get the mirrors to sync with the E92 I already have? 

Do I need even need a flasher box, or can I simply run the (+) wire to the 194 from a tap into the E92 wire?

To further complicate things, can I add a pair of 5-pin relays (one per mirror), with normally-on being the hot lead from the parking light circuit (so they'll still function as parking lights when the lights are on) and the switched-on (switching coming from the strobe switch) being the positive lead from the respective E92 LED?


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

You can do everything from 1 flasher. Just tap into the circuits.


----------



## jarhead1349 (Sep 7, 2014)

What you're wanting to do has been termed the "Grec-O-Mod".

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/a-...e-strobe-mod-on-superduty-tow-mirrors.112565/

You MUST use LED's in the mirrors, if you don't have them already (the 2008-2016 mirrors have regular bulbs).

I did this on my truck and it works great. The part I found the hardest was fishing the additional wires through the boot between the door and body.

I used a sho-me LED flasher. If you want to incorporate the E92's you need to use a flasher with sync. Whelen ULF44 (among others) will sync to other flashers and lightheads. I do NOT know if the Whelen will sync to the E92's or not.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Mitragorz (Oct 11, 2013)

jarhead1349 said:


> What you're wanting to do has been termed the "Grec-O-Mod".
> 
> https://www.plowsite.com/threads/a-...e-strobe-mod-on-superduty-tow-mirrors.112565/
> 
> ...


The bulbs have already been swapped to LEDs.

Your wiring/relay setup is exactly what I'll be doing. Great minds think alike! Except I'll be using the E92 flasher that came with the kit from StrobesNMore. I've already determined that the flasher works by interrupting the (+) signal, so I should just be able to tap into each side's (+) lead (between the flasher and the strobe) and send that new lead to the relay. Which will be switch exactly the same way yours is.


----------



## R1lukasz (Sep 23, 2014)

can anyone help me find out witch wires are for turn and park in kick panels 2008 f350?


----------



## Mitragorz (Oct 11, 2013)

R1lukasz said:


> can anyone help me find out witch wires are for turn and park in kick panels 2008 f350?


I found the wiring diagram in the Haynes manual for my 2004 to be very accurate. I THINK that green was parking lights. Don't remember what the turns were.

That truck is in the shop, but when I get it back I'll try to take a look up there and see what's what.


----------



## R1lukasz (Sep 23, 2014)

Anyone knows what wires are for turn and park?


----------

